# Shoe String Lure part 2



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Just for fun and entertainment I used my shoe laces to catch red fish a couple weeks ago. I had forgotten about it, until the gathering at Hooters when a few people brought it up and said it was quite entertaining. I'ld told them I had a couple tied up in my tackle box and would try it again. Besides that, I can hear the doubters saying..."it was at night... anything works at night.." "..those are small reds... those things will hit anything..".

I had been somewhat boat less for a couple days so I was itching to get out for a couple hour. I didn't plan on getting out but move some things around so I could get out for a couple hours. I looked at the forecast today:

"SOUTH WINDS 20 TO 25 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 7 FEET. BAY AND INLAND WATERS ROUGH. SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS IN THE AFTERNOON."

ouch.. but the wind started off from the east then eventually to the south so I know as long as I hug the shore I should be ok in my small boat. (My Gladesmen is waiting for the tiller to be fix so I was using the Gheenoe today.) I started off fishing canals and getting blown all over the place. A dink trout was my only reward. Started fishing some depressions caught 1 rat red on a gulp. With the wind gusting so darn hard, it was impossible to control the drift. I decided to get out and walk up wind and cast with the wind. This was a good move as I pulled out a couple of slot reds.




















After loosing a gulp I picked up my new toy a 7' St. Croix SC5 custom rod by Dudley Rod. While I was at it I tied on one of my shoe lace lure. 3rd cast fish on... a mid slot red. Brimming with confidence I continue to the use the shoe lace to catch 5 more redfish ranging from rats to 1 over slot until I broke the jig head and was forced to go back to the gulp. I forgot about the wind that was howling and how I was gonna get soaking wet on the ride back. I started to hear an airboats flying across the flats, this noise destroy the mood so I decided to packed it in at about 10:30am... Ahhh... the big reds do like shoe laces after all. 






















Oh.. on a side note I finally landed a snook off my dock...he's only 24" but after loosing 3 in row I felt vindicated..


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Am I the only one sickened by this or am I the only one not catching any fish? Good haul Sam.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

way to go Sam!





keep up the good reports~!


L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Incredible stuff. I have learned a lot from your posts.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

WTG!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Am I the only one sickened by this or am I the only one not catching any fish? Good haul Sam.



How do you approach your fishing? Tell me how you get ready for your fishing trip... perhaps I can help...- Dr. Phil..


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Dr. Phil, can you make work go away and keep the winds under 20mph. Tough to stay in tune when you can only get out once to twice a month. Got any prescriptions to cure this?


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Dr. Phil, can you make work go away and keep the winds under 20mph. Tough to stay in tune when you can only get out once to twice a month. Got any prescriptions to cure this?


LOTTO ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Going to get my ticket right now. Got the lucky numbers off my last fortune cookie. Can't miss.
Seriously, I've learned a lot from this forum and it's just a matter of spending more time on the water
and getting better at the little things like stealth and lure presentation in a foot of crystal clear water.
I'm having fun trying. Go catch a bunch.


----------

